# Zero G



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone with more info. on the crankset? When? $$$?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*May or June.*

There's an unobtainium shortage.

http://www.wisecyclebuys.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=58


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

What Juanmoretime said. An email 2 weeks ago from Zero G said that consumers oughta seem 'em by end of April, but considering that Zero G is moving into a new factory and the testers ain't seen the cranks yet, the smart money would be on a May or June date for 'em to pop outta the cake.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thanks! guy's.....*

I was told early Mar. that they will begin taking pre-orders......then, like everything else in 
the bike bus., wait.
Yay! Looking forward to it.


----------

